# New Boy



## joro (Jun 19, 2016)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Version>12.00</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-GB</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0cm;mso-para-margin-right:0cm;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0cm;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;}</style><![endif]

Hi

Joined today,  I am new to food smoking having just done ordinary barbeque before.

So the skill level with smoking is at the very beginning.

We have started with a Bradley  and will see how thing go, cold smoking with a ProQ cold smoke generator.

Home is in the South West .


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi JoRo, welcome to the forum.

There is plenty of good free advice on here. Just ask a question and you will get a wide and varied response.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the fun.  If you have ANY questions just start a thread and we will try our best to give you the answers.  Glad to have you in the "family".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

